# CSIS seeks own area in Beechwood Cemetery



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2015)

This from The Canadian Press:


> It looks like one of Canada’s most historic graveyards is about to get a little, um, spookier.
> 
> The Canadian Security Intelligence Service wants to create a national burial site for its employees at Ottawa’s Beechwood Cemetery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (18 Feb 2015)

I am curious, do they have alot of casualties?  I never thought much of them, they operate only in Canada right?


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2015)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I am curious, do they have alot of casualties?  I never thought much of them, they operate only in Canada right?



No they also operate outside of Canada.


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2015)

“A preliminary survey indicated a significant amount of interest among employees in purchasing a plot,” Coulombe wrote following a May meeting between Patterson and backers of the plan.

Not surprising considering, "we were selected as one of the Top Employers for Canadians over 40."
https://www.csis.gc.ca/crrs/index-en.php



			
				Lightguns said:
			
		

> I am curious, do they have alot of casualties?



"No CSIS member has died in the performance of their duties in Canada or abroad, despite the dangers they face, he noted."


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2015)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I am curious, do they have alot of casualties?



One doesn't need to be a casualty to be buried in Beechwood.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Feb 2015)

Is it so this kind of stuff can happen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU-YQmM0fMM


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (25 Mar 2015)

I was thinking where it's a secret organization no one will be able to find it


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Mar 2015)

Stetson and Spurs said:
			
		

> I was thinking where it's a secret organization no one will be able to find it



The headstones will just have a security classification engraved on them.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (25 Mar 2015)

Maybe a small silhouette of James Bond.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Mar 2015)

I smell 'CIA Envy'


----------

